

Ask HN: Lazy web request: Link to HN 2010 daily archive site? - erik_p

Towards the beginning of 2011 someone posted an awesome daily HN (...and if I'm not mistaken, reddit, and top delicious) archive and search for everything in 2010 and possibly beyond.<p>I've scoured my delicious bookmarks and history and of course google, but my keyword-fu is failing me :(<p>Thanks
======
Mz
Did you mean this: <http://rrrewind.com/> ?

~~~
erik_p
I did, thank you very much! Silly question, did you just remember the URL or
did you just have superior google-fu? :)

~~~
Mz
Not what I would call google-fu. Possibly narcissism-fu as I remembered it
because I commented in the discussion about it:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2086780>

So I clicked on "Search" HN and typed in "Mz Everyday" and it was at the top
of the list -- I mean the discussion was at the top of the list and I got the
link from the discussion. (Maybe you can come up with a nicer term than
narcissism-fu. I'm stumped at the moment as to how else I could describe it.)

Edit: Not that it was as simple as that makes it sound. First I wasted time
checking my posterous account, thinking I had sent the link to myself. It took
me a few minutes to make the mental connection that I commented on it and
could search for my own comment. My mind is convoluted and I probably
shouldn't publicly answer questions about my thought processes. :-X

~~~
erik_p
I appreciate the effort and insight into the process. Thanks again. I spammed
the hell out of my delcious tags and traditional bookmarks so that I can find
it easier in the future :P

I'm always interested in peoples processes for "finding" and relating things
in wetware memory like this, and how they apply it to web tools to find what
they are looking for.

